# A/C problems...



## ZSCORE (Jun 14, 2005)

I just noticed this problem last night while driving home from work. I turned on the vent fan with no a/c or recir. and was blowing cold air as if the a/c was on. I tried turning on a/c, a/c w/recir. and back off again and there was no difference. When I turned the fan off I could hear/feel the a/c unit turning off, but when I turned the fan on again I could hear/feel the a/c unit kick in. Has anyone experienced this before? The only thing I have changed was I put my nismo cai and axxtion ss in this weekend.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

search on this one as it is a common problem and you will find all info needed about it.


----------



## ZSCORE (Jun 14, 2005)

Zac said:


> search on this one as it is a common problem and you will find all info needed about it.


OK...I did search this issue even before I posted this thread. I have even searched in other forums. All of the issues I found were related to freon pressure too low or too high or needing to be recharged. I did find one issue similar to mine on an 05 altima. Something about the relay switch being stuck in the on position. I have not check the relay. I checked all fuses, they are ok, freon level ok, the car has only 2500 miles.

I'm still having the problem with the air conditioning turning on everytime I turn on the fan. Eventhough the the indicator light for the ac is not on and the defrost position is "not" selected. Does anyone have any ideas or links to where I might resolve the issue? Thanks.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=95887
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=37171

there are a few threads here although fewer then i thought. the problem is common and there are fixes posted on b15sentra.net. ive never paid much attention to it since my usage on the a/c is minimal.


----------



## ZSCORE (Jun 14, 2005)

Zac said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=95887
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=37171
> 
> there are a few threads here although fewer then i thought. the problem is common and there are fixes posted on b15sentra.net. ive never paid much attention to it since my usage on the a/c is minimal.



I appreciate your help Zac. I try not to use the A/C as well. Since my work environment doesn't have A/C, I like to get prepared for work by having a nice seatbelt sweatmark across my chest before I get to work, plus I don't like the extra strain on the engine and lower gas mileage. 

In my case: I get in my car. The fan setting on "0" and the vent setting is for face vent. Recirculate button not pushed in, A/C button not pushed in, rear window defrost not pushed in. I start my car. If I turn the fan to any number "1,2,3,4" the A/C kicks on. The vent setting never touches defrost. Anytime I turn on my fan the A/C kicks on. 

The links are relate to the fact that the A/C will stay "on" after the defrost or defrost floors setting have been selected and then moved to another position. I am aware of that. I might just have to take the car to the shop to have it looked at  . I will also check-out the other forum. Thanks again.


----------

